# Gold prospecting video



## NaNO3 (May 10, 2007)

Here is a video of some prospecting i did on monday.
http://www.au-prospecting.com/videos/movie1.wmv


----------



## lazersteve (May 10, 2007)

I love it!

One of these days I'm going to get out there and find some gold the old fashioned way!!! I just love playing in the dirt!


Steve


----------



## Destroyer (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you work a claim or go to LDMA events?


----------



## DeadDOG (Nov 6, 2007)

just need to upload it to youtube 

keep the videos coming.


----------



## warlead (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Steve I am sure there are enough of us miner types around that if you ever wanted to take a vacation we could provide a place and equipment to mine with. (dredge in my case)


----------



## Noxx (Dec 30, 2007)

That could be interesting warlead... Maybe this summer ? :lol:


----------



## warlead (Dec 30, 2007)

I am in Northern, CA. I usually dredge on the Middle Fork of the Feather River or a tributary. The dredge season is from end of May to October. Let me know.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2007)

warlead said:


> Hey Steve I am sure there are enough of us miner types around that if you ever wanted to take a vacation we could provide a place and equipment to mine with. (dredge in my case)


My family can bring the sluices and a few other things.


----------



## Irons (Dec 31, 2007)

warlead said:


> I am in Northern, CA. I usually dredge on the Middle Fork of the Feather River or a tributary. The dredge season is from end of May to October. Let me know.



That's a pretty area. Nice place to go even if you don't find any Gold. I went up in that area on Memorial Day one year and it snowed 6 inches.

Spend a day squatting in that water with a metal pan and it will make you appreciate how much the old timers had to work for a living.


----------



## warlead (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats true. I use a 7mm wet suit here in CA even during the summer. I did some dredging last year up near fairbanks, ak (30 miles upriver by airboat reeeemote) and it was really cold there. Ice on the banks, but it was sure fun and the gold was nice as well.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 31, 2007)

MariannAlice said:


> warlead wrote:
> Hey Steve I am sure there are enough of us miner types around that if you ever wanted to take a vacation we could provide a place and equipment to mine with. (dredge in my case)
> 
> My family can bring the sluices and a few other things.



I'm game, but my wife must be able to come along. I take her everywhere I go, even deep sea fishing, and she loves it!

When is the best time of year for prospecting and what major city will I need to plan my travel and lodging iteneray for?

Steve


----------



## warlead (Dec 31, 2007)

Major city? I guess that would be Reno, NV. That is about 80 miles from Quincy, CA where we go dredging / camping. I always take my wife and daughter. My 6 year old got hooked on dredging last year and I have to fight her for the air  and nozzle.
The best time of year is probably July. We usually have a good size group go out on the fourth and spend a week camping and dredging.


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> I'm game, but my wife must be able to come along. I take her everywhere I go, even deep sea fishing, and she loves it!
> 
> When is the best time of year for prospecting and what major city will I need to plan my travel and lodging iteneray for?
> 
> Steve





Damn, some wife you have there! You're a lucky man Steve.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 31, 2007)

Lou said:


> Damn, some wife you have there! You're a lucky man Steve.



You hit that nail right on the head!

She's the best thing that every happened to me.  

She can hang in there with the best deep sea fishermen I know, but I still haven't figured out how to get her to clean the fish!! :lol:

It's hard to believe some of the stuff she puts up with out of me. I've taken over sections of the house and turned them into my 'offices'. 

She complains about my 'hobbies' every so often, but I can't blame her, everyone needs to blow off some steam now and again. :lol: 

I don't know what I'd do without her.

Steve


----------



## ddrew (Mar 6, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> I love it!
> 
> One of these days I'm going to get out there and find some gold the old fashioned way!!! I just love playing in the dirt!
> 
> ...



Don't forget about the Dahlonega Gold District just north of Atlanta. They had a Gold Rush just before the one in California. LDMA has a site there. I'm planning on heading that way soon, just have a few details to wrap up here. If you want to visit, let me know. I'm sure there are other LDMA members here, too. I'm not sure where you're at in FL, but Atlanta is not too far for a road trip.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 6, 2008)

Drew,

I'm in the panhandle, my son lives in Atlanta.

Steve


----------

